# Lionel Traction Tires



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a Lionel 6-8464, 6-8474 & 6-8465 (Denver) Rio Grande A-B-A Diesel Locomotive set (vintage 1974) on which the powered unit has two traction tires. One of the tires is getting very loose and will come off when running the unit. I have determined that there is a large number of sizes of traction tires available so would appreciate help in getting the right size or part number for these tires. Another request is: did these units come with only two traction tires or were all 4 drive wheels supposed to have them?
Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use the MTH DE-0000018 diesel tires on those. As for the number of traction tires, only two for a power truck, you need some wheels contacting the rails for power.


----------



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks so much. This is a real help. Merry Christmas.


----------



## HOfabricator4$sless (Jun 20, 2019)

Sat 7-13-19 11:29 p.m.

I do not know if you like to experiment as I do with HO gauge items, but I have a suggestion. There are a variety of elastomeric tubes (squeeze tubes) with commercial formulations in them. For example, there are empty Threadloker 271 blue elastomeric tubes which might be used to make traction tires for HO locos.

Your Lionel wheels are larger, but you might find a tube which fits your wheel. 

Alternately, you might find some clear plastic elastomeric sleeve tubing for wiring at a government surplus store.

I use a metal tubing mandrel to cut traction tires. I slip the elastomeric tubing over the metal mandrel and cut the elastomeric tubing in the appropriate width using a razor blade. If I am very fussy about the traction tire width, I may wrap a piece of masking tape around the tubing as a cutting guide. 

I have also used side by side O-rings in some applications. O-rings are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, since the query was over six months ago, I hope he already found his tires.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You should posts it in the HO section with pictures. I have not heard of that method before. I just go with orthodontic elastics. You think this thread is old mine was done in 2009, search Tyco Tires in the HO thread. It came up with elastic search.


----------

